# Brummie Bash-2010.CANCELLED.CANCELLED.



## Paul.J (10 Jan 2010)

I know it's early in the year but following on from This post from just before Christmas,and with already some interest,i thought i had better carry on with it,and say that there will be another Brummie Bash this year  
The date will be *September 18th*
For those interested *Mark Sanger *is very kindly going to give his time,and has said that he will do a demo on his work,bringing some of his beautiful pieces along to demonstrate  
Plus there will be other items covered i'm sure.So once again any problems that need sorting out and get the chance to be shown where you are doing something wrong,just come along.
Numbers will have to be limited to about twenty,so once again first come first served
Those showing interest so far are-

*Mark Sanger.+1.
Dusty Dave.
Wizer.
Mileshot.
Jenx.
Bodrighy.
Stevebuk.
Mikec.
Ratwood & Sue.
Richard Findley.
Steve Jones.
Bigsoftmoose.
Oakbear.
CambournePete.
The Shark.
Cornucopia.
DougB.
RichBurrow.
Loz.
Lurker.

Reserve list.
*
*Braveheart.
Gasmansteve.
Mattcullum.
Benchwayze.
*

Obviously with it been announced so early i know you won't be able to commit to this date,as we know things can change over night,but it is their now so it's up to you .
All i ask is if you do put your name down and can't make it please let me know *ASAP*.This will allow someone else to attend.Thank you.


----------



## big soft moose (10 Jan 2010)

i'll come if i can - work, god, and swimbo permitting


----------



## Oakbear (10 Jan 2010)

That's a good bit of notice! 
I happen to have leave that week 8) 

I'd love to come if that's cool?


----------



## cambournepete (10 Jan 2010)

Hi Paul,
thanks for organising this again - I'd love to come this year please


----------



## The Shark (10 Jan 2010)

Hi Paul,
Please can I be added to the list, I would love to come.

Malc


----------



## cornucopia (10 Jan 2010)

Yes please Paul


----------



## Doug B (10 Jan 2010)

Could i also put my name forward please.
I`ll try & keep Stevebuk in order, on the day :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebuk (10 Jan 2010)

Doug B":2nwqd8dq said:


> Could i also put my name forward please.
> I`ll try & keep Stevebuk in order, on the day :lol: :lol:



thank god for that, someone's got to, ok for a lift mate, will go petrol and all that.. :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jan 2010)

OK folks your names are added


----------



## richburrow (11 Jan 2010)

Count me in please
Thanks
Rich


----------



## loz (11 Jan 2010)

Well i missed out on the last so will be along this year if there is space for one more ??


Loz


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jan 2010)

Your names are down *Rich* and *Loz*  
When the number reaches twenty anyone else can still put their name down and will be first in,in order, if someone pulls out.
Good to see some members coming back again.Some for the third time


----------



## lurker (11 Jan 2010)

Yes please Paul [-o<


----------



## wizer (11 Jan 2010)

i'm not coming if lurker is.... :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jan 2010)

OK Jim you have just made it  
So that is the twenty.  
Anyone after red Lurker will be first in order to fill in for anyone who drops out.
I will try and get the lathe out from against the wall this year so more of us can get a better view of what Mark will be doing,and probablt wheel some of my other machines out to give us more room.
At least i will have plenty of time,probably the last week, :lol: to organise it all :lol: 
Any more ideas let me know


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jan 2010)

*Wizer wrote*


> i'm not coming if lurker is....


He was soooo quiet at the first bash too :wink: :lol:


----------



## braveheart (11 Jan 2010)

Hi Paul will you please include me as well for the 2010 bash
many thanks, Terry


----------



## Richard Findley (11 Jan 2010)

Hi Paul,

Just to confirm I will be able to make it this year!! Woo Hoo!!!! I will be happy to bring along my demo lathe and give a demo or 2 if anyone is interested....

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jan 2010)

That's great news Richard  
I suppose you could do a _*how to use the skew demo*_.
But we can sort that out nearer the time i suppose.


----------



## lurker (12 Jan 2010)

Paul.J":21tbhhr8 said:


> *Wizer wrote*
> 
> 
> > i'm not coming if lurker is....
> ...



I never have a lot to say - I'm a shy retiring, never complain, sort of bloke. :roll:


----------



## lurker (12 Jan 2010)

wizer":3agtz1m3 said:


> i'm not coming if lurker is.... :wink:



Braveheart, looks like you are in then.


----------



## gasmansteve (12 Jan 2010)

Doh! just noticed post Paul :-( never mind if you can put me down just in case?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mattcullum (12 Jan 2010)

I'm bit of a beginner and quite a lurker, but if any of the regulars drop out, please can I go on the reserve list.

Thanks

Matthew


----------



## Richard Findley (21 Jan 2010)

Hi guys,

Just a note to all those attending the bash, I will be bringng along (with Paul's consent) a selection of Chestnut finishes, Abrasives and accessories for anyone that wants to buy on the day, at my usual competetive prices :wink: !!!

Cheers,

Richard

PS, check out my selection on my website!! :wink:


----------



## stevebuk (21 Jan 2010)

hi richard
will you be selling the buffing mop and waxes??


----------



## Richard Findley (21 Jan 2010)

Hi Steve,

As yet I've not been given the official nod that they are fully available for sale from Terry, but if they are and there is interest I would be happy to get some in. Anyone interested in particular products from the Chestnut range or the Hegner range (including Multistar) please PM or email me and I will put in an order intime to bring them along to the bash.

Richard


----------



## wizer (21 Jan 2010)

Richard Findley":9vo1nlf9 said:


> or the Hegner range



Can you bring a couple of VB's pls Rich....


----------



## Richard Findley (21 Jan 2010)

Well, I had offered to give The Shark (Malc) a lift over there but if he gets his own transport I'm sure I can fit one in the passenger seat... as long as you don't want the tailstock assembly as well!!! :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 

Richard


----------



## The Shark (22 Jan 2010)

Hi Richard,
I'm perfectly willing to sort out my own transport, but can we not just lob a VB on your roof-rack, and you'll still be able to give me a lift. :sign3: 

Malc


----------



## Paul.J (3 Jun 2010)

Sorry everyone.
But due to unforeseen circumstances this years bash has had to be cancelled.
Just thought i would let you know in case anyone else would like to take it on.


----------



## Blister (4 Jun 2010)

Paul.J":3f8t3m11 said:


> Sorry everyone.
> But due to unforeseen circumstances this years bash has had to be cancelled.
> Just thought i would let you know in case anyone else would like to take it on.




:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Hope all is OK / well :?:


----------



## cornucopia (4 Jun 2010)

sorry to hear this Paul but i echo allen's comments and hope you and your family are all o.k


----------



## Paul.J (4 Jun 2010)

All is fine here thank you Allen/George  
Something has cropped up and i don't know whether i/we will be able to hold the bash so think it best cancel it just in case i can't.
Theres always next year


----------



## wizer (4 Jun 2010)

tis a shame but solves a problem for me too. I am booked on a course with MarkH during the week prior to the bash and my birthday is on the Friday before. So i was trying to work out how I'd fit everything in


----------



## The Shark (4 Jun 2010)

Hi Paul,
Yes it is a shame, I was looking forward to remaking aquaintances and meeting new folk, but at least you have given us plenty of warning!

Malc


----------



## mark sanger (4 Jun 2010)

Hi Paul

Shame but needs must at times. I hope to come up one day and meet up again.


----------



## miles_hot (4 Jun 2010)

I _may_ may be able to take it on but I don't have anything like enough of a lathe to demo on... will also need to talk to SWIMBO so if anyone else is jumping up and down to do it... 

Miles


----------



## dannykaye (4 Jun 2010)

if anyone is going from the nottingham area who could give me a lift I would like to go...


----------



## miles_hot (4 Jun 2010)

OK - SWIMBO approval granted as long as no one expects quite the range and spread of catering as previous events as it will be just Caro and she's got the kids to worry about as well 

Problems to be over come:
1) My lathe is no where near demo capability
2) the location may be an issue for some
3) If anyone else wants to jump into the gap I'm more than happy to give over 
4) I need to revisit the thread to work out what we were going to do etc 

If I host this years I would propose to keep the guest list the same as has been established as the garage space would be broadly the same - Paul you naturally have a reserved space! Can everyone re-confirm that they will be able to make it to my place near Swindon.

Miles


----------



## Paul.J (4 Jun 2010)

Well done and thank you Miles,but unfortunately i doubt i will be able to attend.  
Can i suggest that you start a new thread Miles for your bash as it might confuse things.


----------



## boysie39 (5 Jun 2010)

Paul ,sorry to read about your bash. I hope what ever caused you to cancel is only minor. I never got to visit through one thing and another but it was and still is top of my wish/toodo lists. PG everything works out and you will be back in the Bash buisness next year. REgards Eugene Boysie.


----------



## miles_hot (5 Jun 2010)

Paul.J":2ehwulcb said:


> Well done and thank you Miles,but unfortunately i doubt i will be able to attend.
> Can i suggest that you start a new thread Miles for your bash as it might confuse things.



What ever the situation Paul your place stands. No questions, no quibbles, no change.

I'll start a new thread as soon as I've read the existing one and got my brain in gear 

Miles


----------



## wizer (5 Jun 2010)

Paul, would a different date mean you could attend?


----------



## miles_hot (5 Jun 2010)

wizer":3kdthmyf said:


> Paul, would a different date mean you could attend?


Good point mate


----------



## Paul.J (6 Jun 2010)

*Wizer wrote*


> Paul, would a different date mean you could attend?


Sorr yfor not getting back sooner Tom but my computers have been playing up but all seem fine this morning.
I can't say at all Tom,which is why we cancelled.Best to just leave it for me this year


----------

